

Ten commandments for developers - whalesalad
http://damieng.com/blog/2008/08/01/ten-commandments-for-developers

======
qwph
I wish all the apps on my work PC obeyed these commandments. There's a certain
popular spreadsheet application that damn near reduces me to tears every time
I attempt to use it.

 _("What do you mean, you can't open 2 files with the same name? They're in
different folders! For the love of God, why?!")_

------
mdemare
Excellent advice! If you write client-side apps, obey these commandments, for
they are truly the user's keeper.

------
thomasmallen
Each commandment is not prefixed with "Thou shalt"...I'm so very disappointed.

